# Cheap GH serum test  Under $50



## Zeek (Apr 23, 2012)

Post up your cheap lab test places with prices plz!


 Anyway $48.49  before any discount codes.  If someone finds a decent code plz post it here!

https://www.labsmd.com


----------



## Zeek (Apr 23, 2012)

Paid last night and have the lab requisition in my email this morning!

 Looks like I am testing some black top elitropins today!

 Injected 10iu IM and now the waiting game of 3 hrs before the test.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 23, 2012)

Zeek I'm ordering some. I'll prob do this.  After my pct and I'm fully recovered I'm gonna run maybe 4ius for three months or maybe to and during my next cycle.  


Do you think 4ius will be good for a long period or should I do more or less? I'm just really trying to do work off cycle n she's some fat!!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 23, 2012)

I feel the dosage of 4iu is fine for your goals but the duration of 3 months is way too short for the GH. go at least 6 months if at all possible or just save the cash and spend it on AAS or IGF Des or LR3




HermanThaGerman said:


> Zeek I'm ordering some. I'll prob do this.  After my pct and I'm fully recovered I'm gonna run maybe 4ius for three months or maybe to and during my next cycle.
> 
> 
> Do you think 4ius will be good for a long period or should I do more or less? I'm just really trying to do work off cycle n she's some fat!!


----------

